
Gmail’s biggest redesign is now live - jbernardo95
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/25/17277360/gmail-redesign-live-features-google-update
======
jbernardo95
Here is how to enable it: [https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/25/17280008/how-to-
enable-ne...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/25/17280008/how-to-enable-new-
gmail-redesign-features-confidential-mode-smart-reply-tasks)

